# Nasty gram from Lyft. Should I worry



## Fisk33 (Apr 8, 2016)

I received this email from Lyft today. First of all, I don't "miss" requests. I decline them if they are too far away. I start driving around 3am when there are very few drivers on the road so I frequently get requests over 15 minutes. Here's the email:

Account Update 
Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
It's best for the community when you accept the ride requests you receive, or simply log out of driver mode if you need a break.

Are they going to deactivate me, or is this just an empty threat?


----------



## FreDi Huguenin (Dec 27, 2016)

Not only they will deactivate you but you will face 180 days in a federal penitentiary, you will lose your driving privileges and be considered a threat to the community.


----------



## Friendly Jack (Nov 17, 2015)

Fisk33 said:


> I received this email from Lyft today. First of all, I don't "miss" requests. I decline them if they are too far away. I start driving around 3am when there are very few drivers on the road so I frequently get requests over 15 minutes. Here's the email:
> 
> Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


No problem. I have received at least a dozen of that same identical letter. Consider it a badge of honor and proof of your good business sense.


----------



## APettyJ (Sep 29, 2017)

Maybe Lyft will eventually realize that long pickup fees are better than nasty grams in convincing drivers to 'care more about riders'.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Getting them all the time. Childish stuff, just like the popups they throw on the screen and you have tap OK to make it disappear.


----------



## BeansnRice (Aug 13, 2016)

Fisk33 said:


> I received this email from Lyft today. First of all, I don't "miss" requests. I decline them if they are too far away. I start driving around 3am when there are very few drivers on the road so I frequently get requests over 15 minutes. Here's the email:
> 
> Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


You're shaping up nicely as a driver.
Keep up the good work!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Don't let them scare you straight. Acceptance don't mean crap! This week was a little lower than usual which I average around a 2% acceptance rate. They stopped sending them to me. Lol


----------



## Fisk33 (Apr 8, 2016)

#professoruber said:


> Don't let them scare you straight. Acceptance don't mean crap! This week was a little lower than usual which I average around a 2% acceptance rate. They stopped sending them to me. Lol
> View attachment 311114


Yikes. 1%? You're kinda picky...LOL I just checked and my acceptance rate is 76%


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Fisk33 said:


> I received this email from Lyft today. First of all, I don't "miss" requests. I decline them if they are too far away. I start driving around 3am when there are very few drivers on the road so I frequently get requests over 15 minutes. Here's the email:
> 
> Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


Lyft's relationship with it's drivers summed up in one message.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Fisk33 said:


> I received this email from Lyft today. First of all, I don't "miss" requests. I decline them if they are too far away. I start driving around 3am when there are very few drivers on the road so I frequently get requests over 15 minutes. Here's the email:
> 
> Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


No worries. Eventually they will stop sending these coercive emails. Its just a tactic to scare you.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

They won't do anything. Long ago when there were less drivers out and I worked a certain area in the early morning I'd get those warnings at least once or twice a week because I'd refuse to leave my target area.

In fact I'm pretty sure I read something once which suggested that if the time away is more than 10 minutes they won't even really count it against you. It was supposedly a message from a Lyft CSR. With the companies cutting the percentage going to the driver and gas prices increasing we pretty much have to be pickier about accepting long distance rides. No one wants to drive 5+ miles to get a $3 ride.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

APettyJ said:


> Maybe Lyft will eventually realize that long pickup fees are better than nasty grams in convincing drivers to 'care more about riders'.


I've had discussions with Lyft about this. I point blank asked them how they expect me to take these trips that ARE A FINANCIAL LOSS TO ME. They responded with a one time $10 spiff payment. Now, Lyft is a part of my rideshare biz, but I never ever take a trip that is more than a couple miles to the rider. That's a road to insolvency.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Fisk33 said:


> I received this email from Lyft today. First of all, I don't "miss" requests. I decline them if they are too far away. I start driving around 3am when there are very few drivers on the road so I frequently get requests over 15 minutes. Here's the email:
> 
> Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


here's the deal, LYFT needs to make $$$ there stock is tanking, if you don't start taking more rides LYFT will be in $$$ trouble, so PLEASE take those rides, LYFT NEEDS you NOW,jmo


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*Q:* Nasty gram from Lyft. Should I worry [_sic_] (title of topic)

*A:* No.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m disappointed that I haven’t received one of those in a long time.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Fisk33 said:


> Yikes. 1%? You're kinda picky...LOL I just checked and my acceptance rate is 76%


I don't accept X but Lyft likely knows most drivers that run XL will accept X rides. Sorry Lyft, but this car doesn't move at $.60 per mile.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

Lyft clearly don't have enough drivers (otherwise, we wouldn't be getting requests from 20-25 minutes away), but they still decided to ban all subcompact cars ... Great business genius ...


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

FreDi Huguenin said:


> Not only they will deactivate you but you will face 180 days in a federal penitentiary, you will lose your driving privileges and be considered a threat to the community.


Winning


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Fisk33 said:


> I received this email from Lyft today. First of all, I don't "miss" requests. I decline them if they are too far away. I start driving around 3am when there are very few drivers on the road so I frequently get requests over 15 minutes. Here's the email:
> 
> Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


You read this a few times and interpreted this as nasty or threatening?

This is why we need less guns lol


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

OP has been a member at UP.net for exactly 3 years. 

This is also the 50,000th time this question has been asked here. 

Lots of important milestones to celebrate in this thread.


----------



## AZAV8R (Oct 7, 2016)

I got one of those yesterday as well. Since I only run XL I'm constantly receiving and declining requests 20+ minutes away. One time I even got a request that said 31 minutes away. Umm, yeah right. 

On a similar but side note, anyone notice a time change when you accept rides? For instance, the other day I found myself way south and got a request back northbound that said 11 mins. I accepted but then it immediately switched to 22 mins. WTF???


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

Friendly Jack said:


> No problem. I have received at least a dozen of that same identical letter. Consider it a badge of honor and proof of your good business sense.


I went to pick up 22 minutes away while chasing Lyft's $15 for 3 trips award.  Like an idiot!

It did work out though. Picked up a nice couple going to the airport. We had a blast chatting about education and jobs. His son ubers to help him pay for the college. He gave me a really nice tip $16 on top of Lyft's $22.


----------



## Lyftmeister (May 1, 2019)

AZAV8R said:


> ...For instance, the other day I found myself way south and got a request back northbound that said 11 mins. I accepted but then it immediately switched to 22 mins. WTF???


I haven't had one that bad, but I started paying attention to what the company claims is the ETA and what the navigation says. It's seems that Lyft will try to slip in a ride that's only nine or 10 minutes away, which is my cut-off, but then the navigation says more like 12 or more minutes. Sorry Lyft. That's a cancellation.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Fisk33 said:


> I received this email from Lyft today. First of all, I don't "miss" requests. I decline them if they are too far away. I start driving around 3am when there are very few drivers on the road so I frequently get requests over 15 minutes. Here's the email:
> 
> Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


Send a reply that "YOU ARE NOT AN EMPLOYEE," as per their agreement, you chose where and when to drive. If Lyft persist tell them if they chose to deactivate you they'll get some nice media exposure.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Those are Lyft badges


----------



## 240BIGWINO (Jul 1, 2018)

peteyvavs said:


> Send a reply that "YOU ARE NOT AN EMPLOYEE," as per their agreement, you chose where and when to drive. If Lyft persist tell them if they chose to deactivate you they'll get some nice media exposure.


Lyft will be terrified, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

Lyftmeister said:


> I haven't had one that bad, but I started paying attention to what the company claims is the ETA and what the navigation says. It's seems that Lyft will try to slip in a ride that's only nine or 10 minutes away, which is my cut-off, but then the navigation says more like 12 or more minutes. Sorry Lyft. That's a cancellation.


cancel every one of those. If they say it's 10 minutes and it's not 10 minutes then it gets cancelled.


----------



## NJ Jimmy (Jan 12, 2019)

So I am staying home to drink today, and turning on Lyft today, accepting requests, and ignoring them. So far, I have made $15 in cancellations.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Fisk33 said:


> Are they going to deactivate me, or is this just an empty threat?


Empty threat.

No deactivation.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

Fisk33 said:


> I received this email from Lyft today. First of all, I don't "miss" requests. I decline them if they are too far away. I start driving around 3am when there are very few drivers on the road so I frequently get requests over 15 minutes. Here's the email:
> 
> Account Update
> Passengers rely on drivers to provide a dependable service, and it's important that you're there for them. We've reached out to you several times about your substantial number of missed ride requests. If this problem continues, you'll affect our ability to keep the platform running smoothly.
> ...


I've been driving over a year and get those messages CONSTANTLY as I'm picky about my rides depending on when I'm driving. my acceptance rate was less than 5% last week. They wanted to drive me 15 minutes for pickups. They wanted me to take lower surge than the market. They wanted me to play with the phone while driving yet tell us not to. Nothing has ever happened except that warning and after a certain number they turn the app to off. then you can turn it back on. The only time I got in trouble was when I cancelled too many rides in a certain time period. Then they suspended my account for like 30 minutes. At which time I switched to Uber. The fact is they need good drives, my rating is a 5.0, have a nice car, drive well. If they want to deactivate me, fine. It's part-time and I could always do Uber instead. As a part timer sometimes I'll sit at home, watch tv, and wait for the big surges. Once I get one, I accept then run out to the car and do the ride(s). Surges go away, I put DF on and go home and live my life.Sometimes I can drive for hours with surge, sometimes it's only a couple of rides and I'm done for the day. It's nice.


----------



## Gstar (May 6, 2019)

Taksomotor said:


> I went to pick up 22 minutes away while chasing Lyft's $15 for 3 trips award. :smiles: Like an idiot!
> 
> It did work out though. Picked up a nice couple going to the airport. We had a blast chatting about education and jobs. His son ubers to help him pay for the college. He gave me a really nice tip $16 on top of Lyft's $22.


I did this ride.


----------

